# Is there even a point for me anymore?



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

The way I look at it, what's the point of me going on beyond High School and going to college, or even finishing HS at all? School seems so useless to me, as if it's only a way to bring yourself more and more money. Well, I personally could care less about how much money I make, cause I don't really WANT to get rich or live the so-called "American Dream". It would take awhile, but I think I could get used to surviving getting just enough of what I need, and only rarely reaching out for something I WANT. I dunno, this might just be me blowing off steam cause Im kinda depressed for some reason, but if anyone wants to respond, go ahead.


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

I have no motivation to finish HS at this point...


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

You may not want a lot of money, but these days it's tough to live off of a small amount of money. You can't get a very good job with just a highschool education.


----------



## savemike (Nov 8, 2005)

High school...if your strictly speaking about the education and not the social environment, then I say, it creates an alright knowledge-base for life. It is definitly not the best...but it is better than nothing. College is pretty sweet because you can honestly learn a lot. It is not necessarily about making money. For me, It is about understanding the world. You can learn everything about it, the history of it, anthropology can teach you how other societies live around the world, physics can teach you why you fall off your chair when you lean to far back. Its whatever you want to know. I mean, you could always just check out books from the library too, and teach yourself, but we don't all live in Good Will Hunting. You might just want to ask yourself what do you want to know, what is something you always wanted to do, and college can most likely help. Hopefully :lol


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

NewWorldOrder said:


> I have no motivation to finish HS at this point...


Same.


----------



## Flu102 (Jul 11, 2005)

A person can make a terrific living off of skilled labor, often times more or equal to college graduates.


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

Traci said:


> NewWorldOrder said:
> 
> 
> > I have no motivation to finish HS at this point...
> ...


Honestly... I haven't done HW in like 2 weeks (and I'm homeschooled, meaning I haven't done anything in 2 weeks).


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I Graduated High school but have no Colege. 

In the company I work for I can not advance any further without having a college degree. Most large corporations want some type of degree anymore.

Go to college and get one. It may seem useless right now but 20 years from now you will be glad that you have one.


----------



## Saki (Nov 8, 2005)

I dropped out of High School my Junior Year. I just couldn't get myself to go anymore. Fortunately I have a very understanding mother. But I didn't get a job either so I basically became a hermit. 

Then I decided that I was being stupid because eventually I would have to get a job and the odds of getting a job that I enjoy without a college degree is nil. I personally can't stand to work at any place that requires me to be a sales person, which most people without college degrees end up doing.

So I took summer courses and extra classes my Senior year to catch up and graduate. I'm very happy that I did it now. I'm currently working toward a degree in Illustration. It took me a while to figure out what I wanted to do but now I feel like I'm on the right path. My goal isn't to make a bunch of money, my goal is to survive and atleast enjoy the job that I'll be doing for the next 40 years.

It's still very difficult to make myself go to class and do the homework but I don't have to get perfect grades. As long as I pass the class, I still get credit. I always skip as many classes as I possibly can without failing (very bad thing to do )Another difficulty is taking any class that requires me to give presentations so I'm avoiding them right now. I'll have to face it sooner or later. 

My point of saying all that is...you might not like the idea of going to high school or college but after five years of moving from one crappy job to the next you'll realize you aren't going to die young like you had hoped. Then you'll have to think up a plan B. And it's a lot easier going to college when you're 19 than when you're 24 and feel like you're behind.


----------



## mobile363 (Apr 11, 2004)

Well, if you have more education you are more likely to get a job that you actually enjoy rather than something you dread doing.

Im sort of in the same situation as you except I'm in my 3rd year of college. 

My advice is to look at the extreme aspect of this. Ask a homeless peddler if he would have lived his life differently. He will likely tell you that he wish he had finished HS and gotten some sort of college degree.


----------



## crystallizedtear (Feb 9, 2005)

you need a high school education to get a higher education...
which is pretty important to your future...
sometimes...actually often...
i feel as if everything is USELESS ...just damn useless...
but its life...take it more seriously, in my opinion...don't waste it away on sulking or pitying yourself...just try better...always find something to look forward to, no matter how small it is...
im only talking like this because its the holidays and I'm in a good mood...but its those good times that makes life worth living for, isn't it?


----------

